# SHOW THEM FLAKES!



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYBODY STILL OLD SCHOOL. LET'S SEE SOME OLD SCHOOL CANDY FLAKE JOBS AND WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO APPLY RITE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

search......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

coming out this memorial weekend........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Black with red flake. Forget the finger prints, it looks bad ass in the sun.






http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/DSC02935.JPG[/img]]Guitar I just did


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

herers mine 
Wetsanded and buffed twice once after paintjob, and once after a month and a bit


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COOL ANY MORE OUT THERE? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COOL ANY MORE OUT THERE? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@May 25 2007, 08:04 PM~7980107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATZ FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!POST MORE PICS OF IT HOMIE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lovin that LS MC


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

my ride.











make sure u don't apply more than 3 coats of flake mix in a intercoat clear.and use a base color as close to the color flake that u r laying down,unless u r using kandy for a top coat


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 26 2007, 06:28 PM~7984399
> *make sure u don't apply more than 3 coats of flake mix in a intercoat clear.
> *


You much be referring to the HOK SG100 intercoat, I alway use ppg DBC intercoat and you can go more than 3 coats on it. Intercoat is only really useful if your doing mini or micro flake, anything bigger should usually be sprayed in regular clear.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@May 25 2007, 07:04 PM~7980107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did ur ride have stock vynil roof top?
very nice and unique.


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

NICE PAINT JOBS TTT


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 26 2007, 04:28 PM~7984399
> *my ride.
> 
> 
> ...



That regal is the hotness!!


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Anybody in here know if Peptobismal Pink Pearl/w/Sliver Flakes can be mixed? Also a Candy White w/Sliver Flake? For Frame and Engine Bay I need Black Cherry Metallic?

Pink will be used for Body & Block
White will be used for top :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 26 2007, 03:28 PM~7984399
> *my ride.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*more !!!*


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

My old 53...The regulars have seen these pics before.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@May 28 2007, 05:11 PM~7994592
> *My old 53...The regulars have seen these pics before.
> 
> 
> ...


what size flake is that???


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Red mini, and regular size Fireball Red....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 26 2007, 03:28 PM~7984399
> *my ride.
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of gold is that? Loooks bad ass.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

my regal is parked in shade so hard to get a good flake shot but here is one picture


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FROM THE KING OF FLAKE










WE USED 18 OF THESE









































EVEN THE INSIDE WAS FLAKED


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DIRTY ABOUT TIME YOU POST'ED THAM PICS HOMIE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 31 2007, 12:16 PM~8015083
> *DIRTY ABOUT TIME YOU POST'ED THAM PICS HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87candycutty (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 29 2007, 04:34 PM~8001745
> *my regal is parked in shade so hard to get a good flake shot but here is one picture
> 
> 
> ...




IN THE SHADE OR SUN THAT SH1T IS SPARKLING :biggrin:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2007, 11:12 AM~8015052
> *FROM THE KING OF FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


THATS the shit right there!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats alot of flakes


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

FLAAAKE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a deville, no vinyl roof, wheels are 14x6 reverse. The car is going to be for sale soon, i'm asking 7000 or best offer. Flakes are HOK F-22, done over black. It has minor fornt end accident, so grill is now gold center.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

I was going to do a silver vinyl full roof, but i have aftermarket ASC sunroof, which i do not want to take out or touch.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my sons jeep during the build up
















and heres my old cutty 








il try to dig out the pics of it in the sun shinin


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

found the pics this was my 1st attemt at flake /kandy/lace etc was impressed with the outcome


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

My cadillac turned out the same^^, orage peely as FUCK!! Post more pics up bro!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jun 13 2007, 09:38 PM~8100014
> *My cadillac turned out the same^^, orage peely as FUCK!! Post more pics up bro!!
> *


You know it would be so bad if you guys shot your flake in intercoat clear.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

i did my lip spoiler in intercoat, turned out shitty compared to rest of the car


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm working on a bike tank right now, but the owner won't allow me to post any pics of it online until the bike is assembled next thursday....


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

yea I tried to talk him to puting the bike on here but he want to wait until it's finished.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i dont have any experience with these flake jobs like this.... i take it they are base, then flake in clear, then candy... is that correct? 

at least thats the way it looks to me in the process pics of that cutty


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 17 2007, 06:27 PM~8122162
> *i dont have any experience with these flake jobs like this.... i take it they are base, then flake in clear, then candy... is that correct?
> 
> at least thats the way it looks to me in the process pics of that cutty
> *


thats just one of many ways to apply flake


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8123494
> *thats just one of many ways to apply flake
> *


cool, school me real quick... like on homeboys blue baby lac, or dirtys impala, is that the way it was done.... 

if i was to do one of these jobs, thats the type of look i would be going for.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schall1965_@Jun 16 2007, 06:40 AM~8115498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT PURPLE FLAKE IS POPPIN! :biggrin: WHAT MATRIAL DID YOU USE TO ACHIEVE THAT COLOR AND EFFECT?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Surfs up! :biggrin: 










seriously though...


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 21 2007, 03:03 PM~8149100
> *Surfs up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful work homie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll get a better pic of the flake when its done.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah i wanna see that whole camaro.. i also had a '79 for a while..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8103000
> *You know it would be so bad if you guys shot your flake in intercoat clear.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  yup i try to tell guys this all the time and they always say they always put flake in klear and i tell them that is why your paint job has the texture of beach sand!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

whadda ya think?


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> *whadda ya think? *


Think I like it :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Jun 23 2007, 10:38 PM~8162248
> *whadda ya think?
> 
> 
> ...





verrry nice i just love that black cherry look


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jun 23 2007, 04:53 PM~8162291
> *Think I like it :biggrin:
> *


thank u sir


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

SWEET!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Jun 23 2007, 03:38 PM~8162248
> *whadda ya think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 23 2007, 04:17 AM~8160123
> *yeah i wanna see that whole camaro.. i also had a '79 for a while..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...315292it'll be done in @ 2 to 3 weeks and will have updated pics of course.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 23 2007, 09:20 AM~8160245
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:   yup i try to tell guys this all the time and they always say they always put flake in klear and i tell them that is why your paint job has the texture of beach sand!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


so what you saying is better? ive done both...


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

The bike I did earlier this week...nothing facy, just some 70's shit for what will be a VERY 70's chopper when it's done. Now he wants me to flake & candy the frame....


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks Tight!!!!Keep Goin!  


















http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Not sure if it's gonna end up on the final product, but with the sissy bar mounted that bike is just under 13' long, it's nuts. The sissy bar is setup with the same rake to it as the front end. alot of the engine parts are getting stripped, engraved to match the panels on the tins and then rechromed as well...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice what you use for the patterns? is it a lace?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jun 23 2007, 09:36 PM~8163683
> *The bike I did earlier this week...nothing facy, just some 70's shit for what will be a VERY 70's chopper when it's done. Now he wants me to flake & candy the frame....
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8165113
> *nice what you use for the patterns? is it a lace?
> *


Yep, some lace from wal-mart....


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jun 23 2007, 09:36 PM~8163683
> *The bike I did earlier this week...nothing facy, just some 70's shit for what will be a VERY 70's chopper when it's done. Now he wants me to flake & candy the frame....
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass Iron head bro! Did you do the work on the frame or just paint it? It looks great, really nailed the 70's look.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the top of me caddy just did it yesterday mornin. wit only one can of bad azz blues from big daddy roth.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8203665
> *heres the top of me caddy just did it yesterday mornin. wit only one can of bad azz blues from big daddy roth.
> 
> 
> ...



that just the flake over black then clear?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

or is it over blue?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8203665
> *heres the top of me caddy just did it yesterday mornin. wit only one can of bad azz blues from big daddy roth.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thatz just fuckin sick man....how much did it run you


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

with only one jar, id say blue over blue  
ive got 2lbs of chrome minis i need to use up :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

You still got all that flake? Didn't you get it awhile ago? If you wanna get rid of it lemme know, I might be able to get it in a couple of weeks after our vacation.


I didn't do anything on that bike but the bodywork & paint, the owner and his buddy did everything else. I should be doing the frame in gold flake & candying the whole thing, leaving gold panels & w/maybe more lace on a couple of the larger gussets & brackets. Maybe flake out the sprocket as well....


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how much would a flake paint job like these cost on a 82 coupe deville if the body is straight,im in the mid west "cincinnati,ohio"


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jun 30 2007, 04:15 AM~8206981
> *You still got all that flake? Didn't you get it awhile ago? If you wanna get rid of it lemme know, I might be able to get it in a couple of weeks after our vacation.
> I didn't do anything on that bike but the bodywork & paint, the owner and his buddy did everything else. I should be doing the frame in gold flake & candying the whole thing, leaving gold panels & w/maybe more lace on a couple of the larger gussets & brackets. Maybe flake out the sprocket as well....
> *


i had some large flake,sold it and bought minis


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 29 2007, 04:45 PM~8203725
> *or is it over blue?
> *


OVER BLUE SIR


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2007, 08:33 PM~8205155
> *damn thatz just fuckin sick man....how much did it run you
> *


WELL 13 FOR THE FLAKE AND UMMM 60 FOR THE PAINT AND UMMMMM 100 FOR A GALLON OF CLEAR AND 75 FOR A NEW PRIMER GUN TO SPRAY THE FLAKE. :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 30 2007, 05:55 AM~8207289
> *how much would a flake paint job like these cost on a 82 coupe deville if the body is straight,im in the mid west "cincinnati,ohio"
> *


good question, its going to depend largely on the painter and the type you go with, if youre talking flake over base then clear its obviously going to be cheaper than base over flake the kandy, then clear


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2007, 08:19 AM~8207568
> *WELL 13 FOR THE FLAKE AND UMMM 60 FOR THE PAINT AND UMMMMM 100 FOR A GALLON OF CLEAR AND 75 FOR A NEW PRIMER GUN TO SPRAY THE FLAKE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thankz


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

You only used one jar of roth flake for a roof? Hell I used twice that on those bike tins! I don't like to see basecoat through my flake!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2007, 04:33 PM~8203665
> *heres the top of me caddy just did it yesterday mornin. wit only one can of bad azz blues from big daddy roth.
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS ORANGE PEEL GOING ON, YOU GONNA HAVE ALOT OF FUN TRYING TOO SAND THAT DOWN TOO CLEAR IT


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 25 2007, 10:51 AM~7977184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn the flakes look at the girl!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jun 23 2007, 11:36 PM~8163683
> *The bike I did earlier this week...nothing facy, just some 70's shit for what will be a VERY 70's chopper when it's done. Now he wants me to flake & candy the frame....
> 
> 
> ...


is that hok gold base........ and candy rootbeer .....???? and wat size is the flake?


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Donnie(Imperial Customs) did my Tbird about a year ago.

































Here's a closeup.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

thats one hell of a close up :0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8252466
> *Donnie(Imperial Customs) did my Tbird about a year ago.
> Here's a closeup.
> 
> ...


thats a tight ass picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jun 30 2007, 11:19 PM~8209519
> *You only used one jar of roth flake for a roof? Hell I used twice that on those bike tins! I don't like to see basecoat through my flake!
> *




and so do alot of us but it's the customer that needs to approve of this


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cant wait to get some flak on my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 7 2007, 08:35 AM~8253330
> *thats a tight ass picture :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

That's the best looking Ford on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 8 2007, 06:22 PM~8261322
> *That's the best looking Ford on here. :thumbsup:
> *


Wow. Thanks. That's a helluva compliment.
:thumbsup:


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Your T-bird is off the hook!! :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

bad ass ..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 7 2007, 01:17 AM~8252466
> *Donnie(Imperial Customs) did my Tbird about a year ago.
> 
> Here's a closeup.
> ...


Is that a gold and silver flake mixture?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

it looks like theres some blue flake in there also


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

my regal 
























:0
painted by "wired62"


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jul 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8287336
> *my regal
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


post some after the cut and buff :biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 11 2007, 07:00 PM~8287422
> *:wave:
> post some after the cut and buff :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jul 11 2007, 07:47 PM~8287336
> *my regal
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jun 15 2007, 01:06 AM~8108709
> *i did my lip spoiler in intercoat, turned out shitty compared to rest of the car
> *


Why is that?


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2007, 07:59 AM~8291285
> *what color is that  :biggrin:
> *


HOK red flake :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schall1965_@Jun 16 2007, 08:40 AM~8115498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody no what flake this is?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats some nice lookin flak


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jul 12 2007, 08:59 PM~8296895
> *HOK red flake :biggrin:
> *


over red or black?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 13 2007, 10:01 AM~8301266
> *over red or black?
> *


over torch red base


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 13 2007, 02:49 PM~8303370
> *over torch red base
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 13 2007, 03:49 PM~8303370
> *over torch red base
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE POST THE ICEPEARLS ON WHITE WHAT BRAND AND SIZE THEY USED
GRAZZIASS~ MANGS~ :0 :0


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

my car, this was taken in nobi japan when i lived there.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Red flakes over a black base looks really good.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHOS GOT THE PIX OF THAT 1 OR 93 CADDIE ~ WHITE WITH THE ICE PEARL???
I NEED THOSE PIX OR SOME LIKE IT TO SHOW MY DOOD AND WHAT ICEPEARL AND SIZE DID THEY USE??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





BUMPIN "PELICAN"


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## 66caprice2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah I need to see some Ice pearls Too....... Wife wants it on her Saleen Mustang


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Some of my past flake jobs!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 4 2007, 04:40 AM~8469241
> *Some of my past flake jobs!
> 
> 
> ...




nice work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

And a couple more!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

post more pics of that bottom one........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 6 2007, 11:10 AM~8483753
> *post more pics of that bottom one........
> *











here u go


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

pic before wetsanding and buffing.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Now that is a old pic, where did you get that one?




























Old school euro lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

verrrry nice i like it man


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Wow those pics bring back memories, makes an old man feel young again lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow :0


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a reatard and didn't take pics of it all together. It's an Ultra Classic HD. They guy told me I had good style and to do waht I liked. He wasn't ready for blue and flakes.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> Now that is a old pic, where did you get that one?
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2007, 10:12 AM~8015052
> *FROM THE KING OF FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get the wheels to stay like that


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i will post some up by this weekendim going to add some flakes on my mc..i did the hood already...gun metal with flakes.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

OOPS wrong pic :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

first flake job :biggrin: 




http://www.layitlow.cc/images/014/flake2.bmp

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/014/flake3.bmp


----------

